# Tallarn Desert Raider



## rajabersiong (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello,

This is a sketch of a tallarn desert raider I did. With the new IG codex and all - These are among the few armies that I feel have not been given that much exposure they deserve. Anyway, enjoy.


View attachment 2224


View attachment 2225


View attachment 2226


View attachment 2227



More cropped and close ups are posted at my blog http://rajabersiong.blogspot.com/
Thanks and cheers....

rajabersiong.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks very nice - wouldn't mind seeing a larger pic with a whole unit of these guys charging in


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Really nice sketch there mate.


----------

